# selling my clothes to retailers at what price?



## covuk (Jan 19, 2010)

so ive got the tshirts coming together. about a month away from being completed.

So now onto the next step.

i need to get my garments into independant retailers. So what percentage of my RRP should i be asking for ???

does the price reduce with quantities ?

and would i have to change precentages given the country of the retailer or is there a standard throughout?

i guess i will have more questions as i recieve answers so thanx in advance for any help on this matter


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

covuk said:


> i need to get my garments into independant retailers. So what percentage of my RRP should i be asking for ???


Retailers usually expect at least a 100% markup (ie. double the wholesale price). So you would sell it for half the retail price.

Another way to figure it out is to just double your cost and let that be your wholesale price.



covuk said:


> does the price reduce with quantities ?


No, your wholesale price is your wholesale price regardless of quantity. Don't confuse things with a pricing tiers. Retailers want the best price every time.


----------



## 2DayCircus.com (Feb 1, 2009)

No one can tell you how much to sell your clothes for..

with that said, my line retails for $34 and we wholesale for $17.
Retailers usually require 100% markup. (We are a higher end art line catering to bouriques, not malls etc)

Take your cost to produce the shirt with all your overhead and double it. That should be your wholesale cost.

I would also spend some energy/money on a well thought out lookbook/line sheet to take to these retailers.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I was just talking to a buddy that has a few soccer stores......They buy a lot of pre-prints for spring season and Christmas....Aside from the licensed stuff they expect to make a margin of 60%....So a 15.00 retail will cost them 6.00....


----------



## covuk (Jan 19, 2010)

2DayCircus.com said:


> I would also spend some energy/money on a well thought out lookbook/line sheet to take to these retailers.


 
yeah ive heard about these and i guess its basically a ctatlogue is it ? 

do you know where i could see some samples of these to research ?

also whilst im on the subject of the matter what paperwork etc is needed for a sale to retailer ? is it a basic order formed filled at their end then a reciept once purchased at ours?

finally do the same rules apply on a sale and return basis ???and what sort of period should i be looking at to see my return once retailers have recieved the garments ???

thanx !


----------



## 2DayCircus.com (Feb 1, 2009)

Ya a catalog but they are set up with certain info.
color, size, quality, delivery. 
Try looking at some retailers in your area, maybe they have some extra, or an old one they would give you.
otherwise Google can help too.


----------

